# Best Pokemon Spin off



## VBKirby (Jan 11, 2008)

Choose which one you liked best! You may notice I didn't include Pokemon Puzzle Leauge or pokemon Puzzle challenge, and several others. This is because Puzzle Leauge/Challenge were Tetris Attack Clones, and did nothing original for the Pokemon name. Others such as Hey You Pikachu, Pokemon Dash, and Pokemon channel weren't included since they were so miserably bad.

I myself vote for Pokemon Ranger, and most likely everyone else will choose Pokemon Snap. I liked Pokemon Snap A LOT, and played it until I had absolutely gorgeous pictures of each Pokemon. (specifically Goldeen. It's a perfect up close shot, and I got a perfect score for it.)

However, I enjoyed Pokemon Ranger more. Hal did a good job on snap, and I loved it, but Hal did an even better job on Ranger, and it is ranked as the greatest Pokemon game in my book. To be honest, the only Pokemon RPG I liked was Red. 

What's your choice!


----------



## Reduxed (Jan 11, 2008)

Snap because photography is fun!


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's two of my really good pictures in snap. There's a trick I discovered to get a Pidgey image as good as that.


----------



## pristinemog (Jan 11, 2008)

I personally loved the hell out of Pokemon Pinball, original and RS version (especially with the ability to have rumble when playing with the Gameboy Player on the Gamecube). I never liked pinball prior to, but the Pokemon catching system made it so much fun. Especially when I caught Mew in the first Pinball.


----------



## nephdj (Jan 11, 2008)

Pokemon card game (gb)
Pokemon Snap (n64)


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> I personally loved the hell out of Pokemon Pinball, original and RS version (especially with the ability to have rumble when playing with the Gameboy Player on the Gamecube). I never liked pinball prior to, but the Pokemon catching system made it so much fun. Especially when I caught Mew in the first Pinball.



Hey! I was able to do that to! It a frickin hard procedure to set up though. I was never gonna try to get mew, but I already knew how to do it. Once I just managed to have an incredible play through, and I managed to set everything up! and I "caught" mew. I put caught in quotes since you never really "catch" it.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 11, 2008)

Pinball almost got my vote, if not for the pure irritating levels it got to sometimes. I did git Jirachi and Mew, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ranger gets my vote.


----------



## PikaPika (Jan 12, 2008)

Pokemon Snap! no question. It was one of the only 3 games I ever owned for my N64 (I rented a lot), the other two being Mario 64 and Star Wars Podracer. I probably played Snap the most out of any console game I've ever owned.


----------



## JPH (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm going with Pokemon Snap.
It was an original game - there was no other like it.
It's very entertaining and it's replay value is excellent.


----------



## Urza (Jan 12, 2008)

The correct answer is Pokemon Snap.



QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Here's two of my really good pictures in snap. There's a trick I discovered to get a Pidgey image as good as that.


Pretty average shots...


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

It's hard to get a decent shot of Goldeen. Trust me. It's also impossible to get a Pidgey shot that close unless you do some setting up.


----------



## Urza (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> It's hard to get a decent shot of Goldeen. Trust me. It's also impossible to get a Pidgey shot that close unless you do some setting up.


You say it like I haven't played the game. It really isn't as hard as you're making it out to be.

Wish I knew where my cartridge was. Been feeling for some Snap action lately.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

When I say impossible, I don't mean it's hard. I mean that it literally isn't possible unless you do a certain thing first.

I also had guessed that you had in fact played it, so I'm not trying to "fool" anyone.


----------



## Urza (Jan 12, 2008)

Its on now punk.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

Wha? Why did you call me a punk? I said I KNEW you played it! Maybe I just worded it too complicated.

I also didn't get the feeling I was exaggerating. I only said getting goldeen was hard. It's not like I said, "Oh GOD it was SO HARD!" Though maybe it was just hard for me cause I was fairly young when we got it. Can we just stop squabbling?


----------



## Urza (Jan 12, 2008)

YOU CANT BACK OUT OF THIS NOW.

THE POKEMON-BRAND DUELING GLOVE HAS BEEN THROWN.





In a more related note, I enjoyed Genki Dechu thoroughly. How can you call it "miserably bad"?


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

Look. 

STOP TRYING TO PICK AN ARGUMENT!

I'm not even going to answer to that because we will argue more, and I don't want that.


----------



## Devante (Jan 12, 2008)

A new challenger appears.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

It took me a while to figure out how to get the Pokemon sign near the Electabuzz.


----------



## Urza (Jan 12, 2008)

@VBKirby

For god's sake lighten up.



QUOTE(DeVante @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> A new challenger appears.


Did you get the pictures to show up in Oak's Report? Spent 20 minutes tweaking settings and they always come up blank. Found that by using "Copy to SDRAM" allows them to show up for the time, but I have to exit full screen and it runs incredibly slow while enabled.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm....I can't vote on this.

There needed to be an option that said, "Pokemon sucks! Who the hell cares."

Just my opinion, of course, but I'm sure many agree with me on that point.  Personally, I call it Poopeemon, with Poop-a-choo and Jigglypoop.  







I'm just playin'.


----------



## Urza (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> _*Jigglypoop*_.Â


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> @VBKirby
> 
> For god's sake lighten up.
> 
> ...



Sorry bout that. I just don't like arguing. 

I don't know anything about N64 emulators. If your rom runs at all, you've done more than I can get to work on my computer. Have they made a Hey you Pikachu rom? Because I have a feeling it might work a bit better with a computer Microphone. If I was actually able to get Pikachu to do what I wanted him to for once, I think it might be a fun game. I should look into that. I also read somewhere that a younger person's voice doesn't register properly in the Voice recognition unit, so that may have been a problem too. I guess If I can brave Chocobo tales and Bomberman Land Touch a second time, I should try and give Hey you Pikachu another try. I must admit that the ending of that game nearly made cry.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Rayder @ Jan 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > _*Jigglypoop*_.Â



LOL!!  Now that made me laugh.


----------



## Nero (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh snap!

Pokemon Snap hands down. Great game. Played it all the time on my old N64.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 17, 2008)

pokemon snap for the win


----------



## Anakir (Jan 17, 2008)

This makes me want to pull out my Pokemon Snap and play it again. Man I miss that game. I used to find it so funny gathering all those Charmanders and playing the Poke Flute to make them dance. Then to interrupt them, I put them to sleep with pester balls and threw apples at them. Okay.. that's it I gotta find back Pokemon Snap.

I forgot what my best picture was.. either of 2 Pikachus doing thunder or  that really close up shot of Mew..


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 17, 2008)

Where are your awesome photos Uzra!!

I vote for Pokemon Pinball and a close second Pokemon Snap.

Pinball was damn addictive trying to catch em' all!


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 17, 2008)

can i join in the competition?


----------



## iritegood (Jan 17, 2008)

Whatever happened to Hey You, Pikachu!
I don't see it on that list...


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Others such as *Hey You Pikachu*, Pokemon Dash, and Pokemon channel weren't included since they were so miserably bad.


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 17, 2008)

This is actually difficult...
Ranger was fun, played it a lot during class, and it has a sequel coming up.
The first Pinball game was really addicting, played it throughout a vacation.
The TCG was awesome, made so many decks. I relied on Kangaskhan too much.
Stadium's mini games were really fun with others, and seeing my Pokemon on TV when I was a child was really exciting.
Snap, had unique gameplay, but I never spent too much time getting perfect pictures and such.

I'm going to say Stadium, because I loved using my Red/Blue guys.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Others such as *Hey You Pikachu*, Pokemon Dash, and Pokemon channel weren't included since they were so miserably bad.



I don't know what to say... I can't believe Myster Dungeon got on the list...

*Goes and plays Hey You Pikachu in the corner by himself*


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

Tough choice between Stadium, Snap and TCG. Probably snap, that game has the best replayability. I mean, once you've owned noobs in Stadium, you can't really do it again.

Although, there is that "Level 2" bit that needs completing...


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jan 17, 2008)

TCG was superb


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> Choose which one you liked best! You may notice I didn't include Pokemon Puzzle Leauge or pokemon Puzzle challenge, and several others. This is because Puzzle Leauge/Challenge were Tetris Attack Clones, and did nothing original for the Pokemon name. Others such as Hey You Pikachu, Pokemon Dash, and Pokemon channel weren't included since they were so miserably bad.


But Pokemon Trozei was so miserably bad! I would've chosen Puzzle but meh I ended up with Trading Card Game.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jan 17, 2008)

the dungeon games have the best story by far


----------

